# [EVDL] Zivan NG1 charger



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's interesting. The charger in my Gizmo is a Zivan NG1 programmed
for "48V T-875 or equivalent" and it has a temperature probe attached
too. If I can charge 48V from a 120V AC couldn't they have set it up
to charge or output 14V from even 90V DC?

David



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > A local EVer bought a kit that came with a Zivan NG1 charger as its
> > DC/DC converter. This is normally a 12v 60amp max battery charger that
> > is powered from 120vac. The seller added a sticker that said "90-160v
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What is the price and source of this kit?
I'm an electronics kit builder from WAY back when we had those little 
glass bottles that glowed in the dark. (I still listen to them today.)
Always interested in the prospect of building kits - one step deeper 
into the "I built is myself" pride thing.
Bob




> Lee Hart wrote:
> > A local EVer bought a kit that came with a Zivan NG1 charger as its
> > DC/DC converter. This is normally a 12v 60amp max battery charger that
> > is powered from 120vac. The seller added a sticker that said "90-160v
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Robert Brown wrote:
> 
> > I'm an electronics kit builder from WAY back when we had those little
> > glass bottles that glowed in the dark.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> dale henderson wrote:
> > was there any mods to the NG1? could i take my NG1 for my bike [set to output 48 volts DC] and use my 144 volt pack on my vw bus as the input?
> 
> I think that NG1 is the model#, and specifies the output power (720
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Robert Brown wrote:
> > What is the price and source of this kit?
> > I'm an electronics kit builder from WAY back when we had those little
> > glass bottles that glowed in the dark. (I still listen to them today.)
> ...


----------

